# help on the sand



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I have bought a bag of sand from Home Depot and just pour it in my aquarium. Its been a day and the water been all murky. I was wondering do I have to wait for all the stuff to settle down or do i have to clean the water out and pour some more water in.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

We made the mistake of not washing our gravel before we put it into the tank. It made the water very murky. We did a couple of complete water changes, stirring up the gravel before taking out the murky water. That fixed it.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

I try to filter it out with the new filter but i dont dont if that gonna mest the filter up because it might get clogg up taking in all the debris.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The sand will destroy your impeller in your filter. Many, many complete waterchanges is the only way to clear up your tank. I hope there are no fish in there.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ouch, well that is what these forums are for. As an experienced beginner i can tell you this. Whenever you buy sand, gravel, rocks, or even the decoration, you should always wash it out. WIth sand or gravel use a big bucket fill it with water and poor the sand/ gravel in the bucket, let it sit there for a few minutes. Use your hands (make sure they are clean) to move the sand around kinding like mixing it. Emtpy out the water, and repeat.

I did this about 4 times until all the dicoloration coming from the pebbles were gone.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

but the sand is so tiny, it will all wash away. Is there anything to filter the sand out.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can try nylon hose like womens stockings. Sifting the sand with your hand while running water over it will cause the loss of some sand, but its worth it and you should have plenty. It shouldn't have cost you much either.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, start off and wash it thruly. Hmmm these sand are nasty. I needed to wash them thru for about 4 times/bucket.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I wash everything(other than fishs, plants, shrimps, snails, etc.) I put in my tanks at least for 2 days and boil them in hot water to kill all the stuff in there. Sometimes I put salt in the water just to make sure.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Should have took a huge tub and washed the sand inside, nowyour filter is going through some rough times and also your fish.


----------

